# Side trim for sale



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, I have 10m of brand new side skirt trim surplus to requirements. Fits Adria Coral range 2011-13 and possibly others. Cost me £50 from Family Travel Centre, will accept £25 plus postage.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have a posfil shot Ray, I do not need any but I'm thinking perhaps it could hide a long scratch.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you have a posfil shot Ray, I do not need any but I'm thinking perhaps it could hide a long scratch.


I guess that is profile shot? At first i thought it some picture format I did not know. Best I can do, all in mm


----------

